# Pyometra, HELP!



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi eveyrone, I hate to join here and jump right in and ask for help but I'm as desperate as I can get at the moment. I have a persian cat (Justice) she is 9 years old, she used to be my late Step Moms cat, when she pased, Justice came to live with us. She came into last week and this past Friday upon coming home, she looked like her back end had fell in water somehow. I smelled it to see if maybe she might have had diarhea (sp) but it had no smel. I then lifted her tail and she had puss coming out her vagina. Our vet was closed and the two ER vets here won't see her without me paying $80 up front just to walk through the door with her and right now, we are flat broke and they won't let me make payments. Our vet is out till Tuesday because of the holiday so my sister gave me the number to her vet. He called me back and regreted to say that from everything I told her, it sounds as though she has open pyometra and she's going to need surgery or this will kill her. I had been giving her Amoxicllion and he told me to give her the Augmentin I have here at home instead because it's a bit stronger. It's a 400 MG tablet and he told me to cut in into 4 equal parts and give her 1 part of the pill every 12 hours. I'm force feeding her Pedilite through a syringe and also force feeding her babyfood chicken mixed with plain yogurt with live cultures to replenish the good bacteria in her stomach that the antibiotics are removing. I've cliped a bit of her hair away from the vulva so she isn't such a mess back there, but I am afraid to clip it all off for fear that the infection will get worse. She's urinating and it has a bit of blood in it and there's still a little pus. She hasn't had a bowel movement since Friday. I've taken all her cat litter out of her box and replaced it with white paper towles so I can monitor and see if she is still passing blood and puss. I'm praying out vet will take payments, we've ALWAYS paid cash in full up front for everything for our three dogs and they told me if I ever needed them to hold a check for us they would hold one for two weeks. She isn't up walking around, only to use the litter box, that's it. Her ears and gums are pale and the ears are cool to the touch. She felt like she was running a fever Friday, but since I started her on antibiotics, she's very cool. I'm scared to death I'm going to lose her and I just can't exlain what Justice means to me. She's all I have left of my Step Mom of 27 years and this is ripping my heart out. Does anyone know the cost of what the surgery is for Pyometra? As long as my vet will let me make payments, I'll pay on it the rest of my life, I just want her to make it and be healthy. The ER vet told me the cost of the surgery there was $1100 to $1300 and more if their was any complications. I know ER vet normally charge 3-4 times more than regualr vets so their price didn't surprise me really. It's a shame when a piece of paper means more than a life. I could never turn anyone away for lack of having the money. Please, if anyone knows of anything more I can do till tomorrow moring, I'd grately appreciate it, and if you all could send up some prayers for Justice, it would mean the world to us. Thank you all so much in advance. 

~LilJoe~


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm really sorry, but a Pyometra is an IMMEDIATE medical emergency. Itis not one that can wait until morning. Justice will most likely not make it until tomorrow, and she is also most definately in a LOT of pain. If you cannot afford to take her right now for treatment, than I'm sorry, but you need to take her to be put to sleep. It is not fair to the cat to make her die a slow painful death during the night.

Prayers for you both


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank you for your reply, I do appreciate it, but as I said, she has made it through from Friday up until now and I WILL NOT rob her of the chance to save her life. I have talked to my sisters vet and he thinks she has a fighting chance because it is OPEN pyometra and not closed. I am taking her to my vet in the AM and if he says it's to late, then and only then will I put her down. As for her being in pain, I don't like it one bit and believe me, I have slept on the bathroom floor with her for the past few nights praying that God would take her pain away, it makes me sick to think of the pain she is in, but right now, my hands are tied until tomorrow morning. I'm giving her EVERY CHANCE POSSIBLE to beat this and I won't give up till I hear from a professional that there is nothing that can be done.

~LilJoe~


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Is there a reason that she is not spayed?


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes, because she is the only cat in the household and an inside cat only. I never heard of pyometra till I researched her symtoms and talked to my sisters vet and the fact that I was afraid to have her put under because she's all that I have left of my Mom.

~LilJoe~


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I know you are under tremendous stress right now and and are feeling horrible, but now you see why spaying is so important....it prevents Pyometra from happening.  

Do you think the emergency vet would at least ive you some pain medication for her, so she could be a bit more comfortable until tomorrow? I can't imagine the pain she must be in.


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

I understand now why spaying is so important and believe me, I wish I had not been so scared to death to have her spayed before. Had I known before what I know now, I would have had her spayed, but I can't turn back time, God knows I wished I could. And no, I have begged and pleaded with both ER vets to let me bring her in and make payments and they said no, I can't even see of talk to a doctor until I pay $80 up front. My husband gets his paycheck tomorrow and they won't even hold a check for me until then. I hate the fact that this is happening and if they would even hold a check for pain meds, I'd go get it right now, but they won't. I don't understand why either because I have delt with them in the past with my Boxer and paid in full the same day and then my dog a few years back had to have surgery and I paid it all in full.

~LilJoe~


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

There is also a non surgical approach that helps loosen the pus in the uterus where they inject hormones to reduce the blood level of progesterone, relax the cervix, and contract the uterus to expel bacteria and pus. If you can't get payment plans with your vet perhaps you could get this for cheaper. I read that it only has a 70% success rate on the first treatment and has some nasty side effects for a day or two, none of which are serious though.

Try not to wait too long though as if any ruptures into the stomach and abdominal cavity, your cat could get scepticemia, making the chances of surviving surgery lower.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I would give the emergency vet a cheque - the banks are closed so they can't cash it until tomorrow anyway.


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank you for your reply Icklemiss. I read about that treatment but I'm glad you just brought it up again, because I've been so sick with worry that I hadn't even thought about this as an alternative if the vet won't accet payments if the surgery is to much. I don't know if this other option on works for closed pyometra though? I want the surgery for her, but if we can't do that, then I wil certainly ask my vet about this treatment. Right now, it is coming out on it's own and I am washing her and keeping it as clean as possible. I know how seriou this is, believe me, I've read and read and read and cried and cried and cried praying to God he'd see her through this. I feel awful for her and I wish I was rich and could pay the $1100 to $1300 right now for the ER to do the surgery right now, unfortunately, I just don't have that kind of money.

~LilJoe~


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

icklemiss21 said:


> I would give the emergency vet a cheque - the banks are closed so they can't cash it until tomorrow anyway.




*lol* I didn't even think of that....that's what I would do, too.


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

Believe me, I've thought about it, but I've called and begged so much, (on every shift) they know my situation and soon as I walked in with her, I'd get turned away. 

~LilJoe~


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Another thing you might want to think about is pet insurance, I have 4 cats and pay around $45 a month for all 4 of them with one being on an advanced plan for older cats because he has diabetes. Its about $9 US a month (and less for an emergency plan that covers less)... I don't think I could have paid for all of Scully's vet bills last year if I didn't have insurance.

Seemingly the hormone treatment works better for open pyometra as there is an increased risk of rupturing the uterus in closed pyometra due to the contractions. Also closed pyometra needs immediate attention, and the hormones take a while to kick in.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

LilJoeHere said:


> Believe me, I've thought about it, but I've called and begged so much, (on every shift) they know my situation and soon as I walked in with her, I'd get turned away.
> 
> ~LilJoe~


Is there another emergency vet or can you get a neighbour or someone to bring her in and you write the check?


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

I even applied for some kind of pet credit card they have and was denied. I'm a stay at home Mom and my husband is the only one who works. If I could take her pain away right now and take it on myself, I would. Sadly, I may have to do that in the morning if the vet says it's to late. I pray to God it isn't to late though.

~LilJoe~


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Ianthe said:


> *lol* I didn't even think of that....that's what I would do, too.


We always get people at work who ask to be the last job of the day knowing we won't get back in time to put the cheque in the bank that day so it won't go in until the next evening. 

Also cheques take a few days to clear so if its a matter of not having the money in that day, its not a problem anyway.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes, in my area (well, where I just moved from), there were 3 different emergency clinics, all within a few hours of each other....even if you had to drive an hour or 2, it would be worth it.


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

About neighbors helping, HA, I wished I lived in a neighborhood with nice enough neighbor who would actually do something like that for another human being. Sadly, no, we stay to ourselves here. I've asked all my family but no one is in the shape to help or just doesn't want to help. Believe me, I have thought of every possiblitly to get her the help she needs right now. There are two ER vets here and I have begged and pleaded with both of them which gets me absolutely nowhere.

~LilJoe~


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

I forgot to ask you, where do you check about getting pet insurance? I've heard of it before but have checked into it cause we've always been able to pay cash in full before.

~LilJoe~


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

http://www.petcareinsurance.com/us/cat/index.asp

This is the US site for the company I use... if you look through threads here there is discussion on other companies.

The Indoor plan for the extra $1.50 a month covers a lor more than just QuickCare and has no upper age limit. But it won't cover this as it is pre-existing.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Just type "pet insurance" into a search engine like Yahoo or Google, and check out a couple, and see which one would fit your needs best.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

LilJoeHere said:


> Believe me, I've thought about it, but I've called and begged so much, (on every shift) they know my situation and soon as I walked in with her, I'd get turned away.
> 
> ~LilJoe~


If they ask, just tell them you had a friend loan you some money.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

How is your kitty doing?

*continued prayers for you both*


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

Sorry I haven't replied in a while, I have spend most of the day with Justice and crying and praying. She's still hanging on. We have 9 more hours to go till I can get her into my vet. I've been forcing pedialite and babyfood chicken through a syringe (sp) and cleaning up the stuff coming out of her as much as possible and cleaning the litter box everytime she goes. I have stopped giving her anything more though because if the vet does surgery tomorow, it says right on the back of her file from the vet here at home not to give anyhting the night before the surgery. I am going to give her/her meds at 3:0o in the morning though, I'm to afraid not to. I'll post back first thing when I get back from the vets. Please continue to keep her in your prayers. Many thanks in advance.

~LilJoe~


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Feel free to come here during the night for support....it sounds like you have a very long one ahead of you.  

She sounds like a fighter, though.

Keep us updated if you can. *hugs*


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for the moral support, I appreciate it. It's sure to be one long night, I keep find myself looking at the time and it fels like it's going so slow. I just chanced the paper towels in Justices littler box again, there was no blod this time, but that's been happening since this all started. Sometimes there's blood, sometimes there isn't. I've told our kids tonight if they wanted to spend any time with Justice to do it now because I don't know what tomorrows gona bring. I can't bring myself to tell them to tell ehr goodbye, I have to have hope. I wish tomorrow would hurry up and get here, this has been a very stressful and heartbreaking weekend to say the least. I don't even know what to say anymore, I just pray to God that he answers all the prayers. I checked some places about Pet Insurance earlier today and I really want to get this. We have 3 dogs as well as Justice and I love them all with all my heart and emergencies happen and I never wana be in this situation ever again nor one of our furkids.

~LilJoe~


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

We are going to get pet insurance as soon as we get some more money. (there are about a million things we are going to do "when we get more money") :roll: 

I'm sure Justice knows how much you love her, and at least you are staying with her through the night...I;m sure she will be comforted just by having you at her side. I'm still praying for her to keep being strong until morning.


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

She's still fighting, I keep telling her to fight and keep fighting and not to give up. I said the same words to my Mom whike she was passing, but the injuries was to much and we lost her. I feel so horribly rotten right now I can't even explain. My heart is breaking into a milion pieces and I feel like I've let my Mom down and Justice down. I would never in all my life ever do anything to hurt Justice, I just wish I had not been so afraid to let Justice go under to be spayed before allt his happened. I'm gonna go so I can go lay back down on the floor with her. I pray to God I don't have to let her go tomorrow, the thought of it, I can't even handle it.

~LilJoe~


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I am so sorry you and Justice are going through this.  

In a perfect world, we would all have unlimited money and be able to pay for ANYTHING for our pets. Unfortunately, it is not a perfect world. Please don;t feel like you are letting your mom down. I am positive she is watching over you and Justice and is very grateful that Justice is being cared for by such a loving person. If one of my cats had to go through a Pyometra, and I couldn't be with them, I would want someone with them like you, who was willing to sit with them, comfort them, and do whatever they possibly could.

*big hugs to you both*


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

I am typing through tears as I read your post there. Thank you so much, that means the world to me. The other reason I am typing through tears is I feel like a huge mean Mom right now. Justice hasn't eaten on her own since Friday, I have been force feeding her the pedialite and chicken babyfood with the plain yogurt with live cultures through a syringe (sp) I am so happy but at the same time, so sad. Justice just got up and walked over to her food dish and started to eat!!!!!!! I had to hurry and grab it away from her. God knows I want her to eat right now more than anything and gain her strength back, but she can't have it right now in case they do the surgery tomorrow. I feel like a horrible roten Mom. She looked up at me with such pleading eyes and it broke my heart not to be able to give it back to her. She's fighting, SHE'S FIGHTING, God thank you, you are answering our prayers. Oh I gotta go so I can go sit with her again.

~LilJoe~


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

That's a good sign that she tried to eat.  

I know what you mean though...about feeling rotten.  
Just try to focus on tomorrow, and think of how happy and relieved and thankful Justice will be after she gets fixed up/out of surgery tomorrow....which I have faith that she WILL.

*more hugs and prayers on the way*


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

Ianthe,
Oh thank you so much for the prayers and kinds words. I litterally feel hope right now! I had to hurry and run through the house and get the dogs water dishes up as well, cause after I took her food and water bowl, she WALKED right out into the kitchen and headed for their bowls!!!! Oh she hasn't done this since Friday morning! God is indeed answering our prayers and I think the anitbiotics are finally kicking in!!! Gotta go so I can run back in and sit with her and tell her what a good girl she is and how much I love her!

~LilJoe~


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I am so glad to hear this!  

She is definately showing that she has NO intentions of giving up!  

I am sending you both continued prayers though the night, and I do have faith she will pull through this...especially with a mom like you to support her.


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

I cannot believe what a fighter Justice is. I went in and laid back on the bed for a minute to talk to my husband and tell him about Justice trying to eat out of her bowl and the next this I knew, she jumped up onto the bed with me and came right up to my face. I waited for her to lick my face like she always does, but she just sat there for a minute and then climbed back down. I cannot tel you how much hope her trying to eat and then getting on the bed with me had brought to me. I know it isn't anything HUGE, but it's HUGE to me because she hasn't done anything since Friday except for lay in the bathroom on the floor and get in her litterbox and get back out after going pee. I hope this isn't the calm before the storm. No, it isn't, she is a FIGHTER and she won't give up, she wants to make it and stay here with us for many, many more years to come. I can't believe this turn around. Like I said, I know it isn't HUGE to many, but it sure is to me. Justice has been such a comfort to me since my Mom passed away. I remember the first day we had her home with us and I was trimming her nails and she nailed me a good one, drew blood and all, I thought she's hate me forever. She was with my step sister for the first year of her life, she had a huge rottweiler that from my understanding, she let her sling Justice around like a rag doll. Eventually she finally gave Justice to my Step Mom and she was the apple of her eye and Justice wouldn't let anyone touch her except for my Step Mom. It took her so long to come to love and trust all of us, I used to laugh at my youngest son because everytime he'd try to touch her, she's try to attack hima nd he'd yell, MOM, SHE'S TRYING TO EAT ME! She's moreless my cat, she's taken to me the way she took to my Mom. It was so hard though, being with my Mom for 7 years and thengoing for a ride one day and never returning to the home she always knew and not having my Mom around no more. As my Mom was passing away, I had a tissue in my hand I was whiping my tears with, Mom had been through 4 emergency surgeries in a weeks time and the outcome was real bad. She was brain dead and the choice had to be made to pull the plug. As I was standing by Moms bed, her tears had blood in them and I whiped them away with my tissue. After she passed, I couldn't get rid of that tissue. I put it in a small box and put it in my special small trinket box that sits on my dresser. Justice must have sensed Moms smell cause for the first month we had her, she's sit on top of that trinket trunk and wouldn't let anyone move her off of it. When Mom was passing, I had been awake for so many days, I'd fallen asleep with her hand in mine and wake up with her hand still in mine. After Justice got used to me and would finally get up on the bed with me at night, I'd wake up in the morning, and there'd she be, with her paw in my hand. It always brings such comfort to me and makes me think of my Mom and holding Moms hand. When I cry, Justice licks my tears away. When I'm trying to sleep, she licks my face for half the night till I litterally have to put my head under the blankets just to go to sleep. She is such a sweet and loving girl and I love her with all my heart and soul. I don't think I can handle it if I lose her. God will see her through this, I know he will. PS. Thank you so much for being here to talk with me and help me through this. I can't tel you how much it means to me.

~LilJoe~


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

LilJoe, 
Reading this thread has brought tears to my eyes. I can't even imagine how difficult this past weekend has been for you. You and Justice will be in my thoughts tonight. I really hope that all goes well at the vets tomorrow.


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

Nell,
Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers, I can't tell you how important they are and how much they mean to us. Justice is one mighty special girl to me and one of the greatest loves of my life. I don't think to many people could really understand the depth of my love for her if they weren't an animl lover themselves or have an animal that was one of their parents who passed away and they are now the cats family. It's 6:09 here now and my vet opens at 8:00 today, so please everyone, please say prayers that the doc can see her right away and that she gets the help she so needs. Up until she tried to eat last night, I felt as though every minute that went by, she was slipping further and further away, and then she jumped up on my bed, and here a little bit ago, she started meowing, I reached dwon to pet her and sooth her but instead of doing that right away, I stuck my index finger out to her. It's something I've always done to her, that way, if she wants to be petted, she nudges her face up against my finger and then licks my finger and then I know she wants to be petted. Well, I done this to her after she meowed and she nudged my finger and then licked my finger and as I petted her, she rubbed up against my hand!! Justice is one tough girl that's for sure. I'm getting nervous, she may be having surgery today and I'm scared. I was so scared before to have her put under to be spayed because she's all I have left of Mom and I didn't want to risk losing her by putting her under. Now though, I have risked losing her by her not being spayed already. I'm just so scared for her to go under. I'm going to go so I can go get cleaned up and get ready to take her to the vet. I was going to just drive her straight there, but I decided I better call first because I don't want to make the drive and stress her out even more if he can't see her right away. Pray he can see her right away this AM, I'll post back just as soon as I get back from the vets.

~LilJoe~


----------

